# Dyno horse



## javiersantos (Jan 25, 2008)

Today I was in a dyno chekin my 350z horses an puts only 210 hp and 215 torque. I think i have a problem, my car has a intake AEM and borla catback? whats the F... problem?? Anyone please help me


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

def a problem with either the dyno, or a massive problem with your car. MIL?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Can you post your dyno?


----------



## javiersantos (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.pixagogo.com/5860044237


----------



## javiersantos (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.pixagogo.com/5860044237


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Do you have a pic of the whole dyno? A/F, HP, & TQ curve?


----------

